# I lost the love of my life yesterday



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2019)

After 45 years I lost the sweetest woman in my world.  I am raw, struggling and in the most pain of my life.  If anyone wants please offer up your prayers for my sweet Detta.  She had a fractured spine and cancer of the stomach.  She is out of the terrible pain thanks to hospice. She was my rock, I'll never be the same.  If you offer up a prayer for her please also ask for strenght for me.  Thank you folks...I'll be back when I feel better.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your terrible loss, Jim.   Hugs to you and RIP precious Detta.   Take care of yourself.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2019)

OMG  You can't  know  how  sorry I am  to  hear  this sad  news.  I hope  you overcome  this  event  and get on with your life
as   best you can.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 31, 2019)

So sorry, Jim...didn’t know she was Ill.  PM me if you need to talk...Ive been where you’re at now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh Dear God, I've just seen this . I'm so sorry Jim, I had no idea your lady wife was so ill, this is awful news  and I know you'e struggling with your health too. This is terribly sad !!

I have no words except sorry, you must be in a horrible place right now, and yes I will certainly say a prayer for you both... may the Lord and  your family keep you safe and comforted.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2019)

*If Tomorrow Starts Without Me*


If Tomorrow Starts Without Me…

If tomorrow starts without me, and I’m not here to see,
If the sun should rise you find your eyes all filled with tears for me;
I wish so much you wouldn’t cry the way you did today,
While thinking of the many things we didn’t get to say.
I know how much you love me, as much as I love you
And each time that you think of me, I know you’ll miss me too.
But when tomorrow starts without me please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name and took me by the hand.
He said my place was ready, in heaven far above
And that I’d have to leave behind all those I dearly love. 
But as I turned and walked away a tear fell from my eye.
For all my life I’d always thought, I didn’t want to die.
I had so much to live for, so much left yet to do.
It seemed almost impossible that I was leaving you.
I thought of all the yesterdays the good ones and the bad.
I thought of all the love we shared, and all the fun we had.
If I could relive yesterday, just even for a while,
I’d say goodbye and kiss you and maybe see you smile.
But then I fully realized that this could never be,
For emptiness and memories would take the place of me.
When I thought of worldly things I might miss come tomorrow
I thought of you and when I did my heart was filled with sorrow.
When I walked through heavens gates I felt so much at home.
 God looked down and smiled at me from his great golden throne
He said, “This is eternity and all I’ve promised you”
Today your life on earth has passed but here life starts anew.
I promise no tomorrow, but today will always last
And since each day is the same there’s no longing for the past.
You have been so faithful so trusting and so true.
Though there were times you did some things you knew you shouldn’t do.
You have been forgiven and now at last you’re free.
So won’t you come and take my hand and share my life with me?
So when tomorrow starts with out me don’t think we’re far apart,
For every time you think of me, I’m right here in your heart. ​Author: David Romano


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you as you find strength to carry on.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim, I just saw this now. I'm so terribly sorry and hope someone is with you. Prayers have been offered.

Eternal rest grant unto Detta, O Lord, and let perpetual light shine upon her. May her soul and all the souls of the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace. Amen.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes Jim, you and Detta are in my prayers.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## IKE (Jan 31, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss Jim.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim,

Thank you for taking the time and thinking enough of us to share your sad news.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

B


----------



## Keesha (Jan 31, 2019)

Dear Jim 
I cannot imagine your loss and the pain you must be feeling 
I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim,I am so sorry to hear this, and I am definitely saying prayers for you for our Lord to give you strength and comfort right now in your grief over losing your wife.  
I am sure that God is taking care of her, and I am saying a prayer for Detta, too. 
Sending you a virtual HUG as well !  
Take care of yourself, and come back when you feel able to.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim, I wish you comfort and the strength to continue on. Please take care of yourself. I will send my prayers to you, and to your dear Detta. 

Lillian/Pinky


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2019)

Just now read this

The only way I can relate is in thinking of the possible loss of my own sweetest woman.

I’d…. be….. devastated 

And I’d want to be left alone

To grieve
Unbridled 

Days, maybe

However long it’d take to get my anguish to a tolerable level

I imagine alcohol would be involved
As much as I needed to deaden the pain, and, hopefully pass out

Then, after my grieving period….I’d pray
Pray for guidance, for wisdom, for healing

But only after


My heart is with you, Jim
You have been a member of valor here, and I’d imagine anywhere your presence is known

Your posts have reflected some personal discomfort from time to time, but not in the woe is me sense, just matter of fact
But, never have I read about your other trials, such as what your sweet lady has been dealing with.

In my opinion, it is OK to be weak right now
Your strength will come, but you need an empting, a pouring

And only then, maybe you’ll be able to share this, one of life’s lowest periods

My thoughts, heart, mind, and soul, are with you in this time, brother


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 31, 2019)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Hoping memories will comfort you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2019)

Jim, I'm very sorry to hear about Detta, may she rest peacefully now and I hope you find comfort in knowing that you loved and cared for her dearly up until the end.  Thoughts and prayers are with you my friend...hugs.


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear of your sad loss Jim

View attachment 61714


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 31, 2019)

I am so very sorry to hear this,Jim. I did not know your love was ill either. I only knew that you had been having health struggles. Sending my sincere condolences to you.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh, Jim -- I just saw your post.  I am so terribly sorry about your loss and I can only imagine how devastated you are feeling.  In will keep you and your wife in my thoughts and prayers, of course, and hold you  in my heart.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2019)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Pam (Feb 1, 2019)

So very sorry, Jim.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2019)

So sorry, Jim to hear of your loss.  Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Jim,my deepest sympathies to you and the rest of your family
Detta is no longer in pain,now she can have a restful sleep
I'll be keeping you and family in my nightly prayers
PLease come back to us when you feel up to it Sue


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 1, 2019)

Jim, very sorry for your loss. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh no!  I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your sweet Detta. 

There's nothing I can say to make this easier for you, so I won't even try.  Sending you love and light, and my deepest condolences.


----------



## gennie (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 1, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 1, 2019)

i am so sorry for your loss jim---i pray the lord will give you the strength to get thru this --r i p detta


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you all for your words, I am alone so it means so much to have you share your thoughts.  My life is empty now but I am trying to hang on.  My angel made my life so easy and she was my everything.  I know she would want me to try and I will.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Thank you all for your words, I am alone so it means so much to have you share your thoughts.  My life is empty now but I am trying to hang on.  My angel made my life so easy and she was my everything.  I know she would want me to try and I will.




I know you have health issues also...are you going to stay in your home by yourself??

Do you have family nearby?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Thank you all for your words, I am alone so it means so much to have you share your thoughts.  My life is empty now but I am trying to hang on.  My angel made my life so easy and she was my everything.  I know she would want me to try and I will.



awwww, Jim, some of the things you hear now won't register with you, but I hope as time goes by you'll be able to view this thread and see you have lots of people who care about you, so do your best, keep going my friend, and keep your sweet memories of your lovely Detta  forever.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2019)

Jim I am so very sorry to hear of your lose. You and your wife will be in my prayers.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2019)

*Jim, I am so very sorry for your recent loss. I can only imagine there aren't words right now that can take your pain away but but hope GOD gives you strength to get through the days ahead. Be comforted in the thought that she is out of the pain and carry the memories of her with you always. She'll be by your side forever.
*




*


*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 1, 2019)

So sorry, Jim. I have no new words of comfort; they've all be said already by someone else. Pleas know that I'm thinking of you. I haven't forgotten how hard it is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I know you have health issues also...are you going to stay in your home by yourself??
> 
> Do you have family nearby?


Too early to know.  I am in a daze about the future.  I am alone and have no nearby family.  I am heartbroken.


----------



## moosehead (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi Jim: Just want to send you our sympathy and will pray for you and send a prayer for your Wife. I can't imagine the pain you are going through but hang in there. Your wonderful Wife would want you to. I know everyone on here will have you in their prayers....


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Too early to know.  I am in a daze about the future.  I am alone and have no nearby family.  I am heartbroken.



Hopefully Hospice is there for you now..for awhile anyway.  They continue to check on you for around 3 months if I remember right.

Anyway....you can count on me if you need to talk.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Too early to know.  I am in a daze about the future.  I am alone and have no nearby family.  I am heartbroken.



Nothing will make sense for a long time Jim, and nothing will be a plaster on that open wound for a long time, but we're here for you when you want to rant at the world and his brother , or just so you know we care!!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm very sorry about your devastating loss, Jim. You have my prayers for you and Detta, that you and she will be kept in the hands of eternal love.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 2, 2019)

Please accept my sincere condolences, Jim. I was very sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## 911 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sorry for your pain, Jim. Your Detta was in some serious pain, which has now ceased. Death is one way which we can escape our pain, whether it be physical or emotional. I've always been glad that God has allowed us to keep our memories, so that we can reflect back on the best of times when our loved ones were still with us. If you are a true believer, some day you will walk with her, not in body, but in spirit. Take care of yourself, especially during this period of time in your life as you mourn the loss of your most precious loved one.


----------



## Matrix (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jim. Be strong, take care of yourself.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 2, 2019)

My sincere condolences Jim. My wife and I have been talking about what we'll do if either of us goes first. No easy answers have come up.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 2, 2019)

Jim, you and Detta will be in my prayers and gentlest thoughts.  I am so sorry for the loss of your soulmate.


----------



## oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Jim...I am sorry that you have to go through this. My condolences to you and your family. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2019)

Jim - my condolences and prayers are with you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2019)

Jim, been thinking of you a lot since your loss and hoping that you're doing okay...hugs.


----------



## Linda (Feb 3, 2019)

I just read this Jim and I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  I remember you talking to me about the loss of a child when my son died.  That meant a lot to me and I still remember it.  I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain but I know there isn't.


----------



## JimW (Feb 4, 2019)

So sorry to hear of your loss Jim. My condolences and well wishes are with you. Stay strong Jim!


----------



## Leann (Feb 4, 2019)

I haven't been on this site much lately so I apologize for not posting sooner. I'm truly sorry for your loss. I pray for peace for you in this immensely difficult time.


----------



## Ann (Feb 6, 2019)

Jim my deepest condolences go out to you, your heart has to be breaking. Hang onto all those wonderful memories, They will bring you great comfort in the years ahead. Take care.


----------



## MeAgain (Feb 7, 2019)

Not much can be said in times of sorrow except I hope your healing is found in your precious memories of your special one.


----------



## norman (Feb 8, 2019)

May strength come to you knowing your loved one no longer is suffering. Your memories will give you the strength that only you can receive and will  help you understand the purpose of life and that departing is the beginning of another chapter.  love and prayers


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2019)

Jim, I know you must be devastated and lonely, so please check in with us when you feel up to it.


----------



## Getyoung (Feb 9, 2019)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go to Detta and you.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Feb 9, 2019)

AZ Jim, so very sorry to see this post... I hurt with you. Nothing I can say here will help make this heartbreak easier to bare, just know that many of us on this forum have walked in your shoes. Your wife has passed and your life as you knew it has passed right along with her. There will be days it seems too so overwhelming, there will be days it seems so unfair and there will be days you will not want to move forward. The only thing I can say is to take each day one at a time, take baby steps. Peace be with you.


----------



## peaceday (Feb 11, 2019)

Sending you blessings


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2019)

Jim I was thinking of you today and I hope you are doing OK.  I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

